# Shirt you may like



## Fenrir Lupus (May 25, 2010)

http://verydemotivational.com/2010/05/24/lolmart-shirts-presents-facepaw/#comments


----------



## Tally (May 25, 2010)

It's ok, not a lion fan though =/


----------



## 8-bit (May 25, 2010)

http://www.topatoco.com/merchant.mv...=TO&Product_Code=RB-HIGHFIVE&Category_Code=RB


----------



## Tycho (May 25, 2010)

OP: shirt fails because it's a drawn cartoon lion rather than a pic of the lion doing a face-paw.  Ruins it for me.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 25, 2010)

Tycho said:


> OP: shirt fails because it's a drawn cartoon lion rather than a pic of the lion doing a face-paw.  Ruins it for me.



Photo shirts usually fail harder IMO...


----------



## Tycho (May 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Photo shirts usually fail harder IMO...



The thing is, what made it funny in the first place was the depiction of an animal who appears to be making a gesture that one would assume only humans would interpret as a gesture of frustration and disgust.  Slight anthropomorphization of an animal, ascribing human characteristics to the lion.  A cartoon's a cartoon and does not possess that "Well I'll be, that lion looks like it's facepalming" factor.


----------



## Thatch (May 25, 2010)

Tycho said:


> The thing is, what made it funny in the first place was the depiction of an animal who appears to be making a gesture that one would assume only humans would interpret as a gesture of frustration and disgust.  Slight anthropomorphization of an animal, ascribing human characteristics to the lion.  A cartoon's a cartoon and does not possess that "Well I'll be, that lion looks like it's facepalming" factor.



Plus, I think OP got excited about this BECAUSE it's a cartoon animal doing human things :V


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 25, 2010)

getting a tshirt of an image macro = classy :roll:


----------



## yourbestfriend (May 25, 2010)

uhm....


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 25, 2010)

8-bit said:


> http://www.topatoco.com/merchant.mv...=TO&Product_Code=RB-HIGHFIVE&Category_Code=RB


This was indeed much better than the OP's shirt.


----------



## Willow (May 25, 2010)

8-bit said:


> http://www.topatoco.com/merchant.mv...=TO&Product_Code=RB-HIGHFIVE&Category_Code=RB


I want that shirt now


----------



## Taralack (May 25, 2010)

8-bit said:


> http://www.topatoco.com/merchant.mv...=TO&Product_Code=RB-HIGHFIVE&Category_Code=RB



fuck yes


----------



## Rilvor (May 25, 2010)

This is a far superior shirt.


----------



## Willow (May 25, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> This is a far superior shirt.


I've seen shirts that say "And then Buffy staked Edward. The End"


----------



## Rilvor (May 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I've seen shirts that say "And then Buffy staked Edward. The End"



I have too. Mine is better. Because Lugosi is awesome, and Buffy is trash.


----------



## Thatch (May 25, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> I have too. Mine is better. Because Lugosi is awesome, and Buffy is trash.



Can't argue with that.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 25, 2010)

8-bit said:


> http://www.topatoco.com/merchant.mv...=TO&Product_Code=RB-HIGHFIVE&Category_Code=RB


Awesome


----------



## pheonix (May 25, 2010)

OP that shirt blows ass.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> http://verydemotivational.com/2010/05/24/lolmart-shirts-presents-facepaw/#comments


I'll be honest; I wouldn't wear that.


----------



## Tycho (May 25, 2010)

Completely OT, but you do know that the quote in your sig was originally from Adlai Stevenson (I think), right Rilvor? I didn't invent that.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 25, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Completely OT, but you do know that the quote in your sig was originally from Adlai Stevenson (I think), right Rilvor? I didn't invent that.



william safire in a speech given by spiro agnew


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> I have too. Mine is better. Because Lugosi is awesome, and Buffy is trash.



Bit late, but I'm related to Bela Lugosi.


----------



## Tycho (May 25, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> william safire in a speech given by spiro agnew



Right, that.  Spiro Agnew was sorta what I was thinking at one point but I second guessed myself because I remember something about Adlai Stevenson being prone to acute diarrhea-of-the-mouth when speaking.


----------



## Slyck (May 27, 2010)

I kind of accidentally left my smegma in the comments box.


----------

